# Deadbolt will not retract all the way



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 I see you did not bother to add your location to your profile. Please go back and add it by going to quick links to edit.
No way in the US would someone have texture on a door unless they lost there mind.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

This may give u an idea. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QCyqD8tnPpw


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You cold weather may have racked the door frame and is binding the bolt--does it move freely or is the bolt dragging in the hole?

You may need to pry the door up or down to free it up--


----------



## jponto07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Grab the black piece sticking above the rest of the bolt assembly and pivot it towards the hinge side of the jamb. You may need to use a screwdriver to leverage it...if you have much resistance, something probably broke and you'll need a new bolt. Either way, you'll know pretty quickly if the problem is the bolt itself or another issue with the door (binding etc).


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

You could also take the hinge pins off so you can get the door off and make it easier to investigate. Once the lock is put back together if it works then great if not i would suggest a new dead bolt.


----------

